# My wifes homemade pizza... not good tonight guys



## anzel (Jun 1, 2014)

My wife usu makes a good pizza and healthy too!

But tonight it was just a big ball of dough . She said it was horrible and threw her piece away and I said it was great and ate a shit ton of it. I figured it would make her happy but all she realized is that I will eat anything... Remember the scene from Jaws when they cut the sharks abdomen open and a boot and a license plate came out? Thats me. LOL

Anyway, I feel like shit now. Like all weak and bloated hahha.

Thats all I got tonight, Im gonna go watch tv with my distended belly now.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 1, 2014)

At least she made you dinner,I'm on my own tonight! 

Hope you enjoy your pizza coma


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2014)

I've learned through many years of doing the same thing you did, that if she won't eat it, you shouldn't either. It won't make her feel any better. She either knows you're just choking it down to make her feel better, which only makes her more mad, or she realizes you 're just a goat that will eat any damn thing she puts on your plate. That also makes her mad because she remembers all those meals she spent time cooking for u, and realizes she could have just poured you a big bowl of Cap'n Crunch and U'd have been just as happy. The only win is to throw yours away too and do whatever she does, even if that means going to bed hungry. 

Or just divorce her.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> At least she made you dinner,I'm on my own tonight!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your pizza coma



Geez i have to cook for myself everyday. It's like my wife doesn't want any part of the diet I'm on.

If I don't eat the crap that she and my son eat, I'm out of luck.


----------



## anzel (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Geez i have to cook for myself everyday. It's like my wife doesn't want any part of the diet I'm on.
> 
> If I don't eat the crap that she and my son eat, I'm out of luck.



Yeah I hear ya, My wife eats healthy and whenever needed its easy for me to navigate around and make slight changes. She eats pasta but I rarely do, So she makes a good meat sauce and I just pour it over steamed veggies. 
Her and I love brussel sprouts and so does my 1 yr old!


----------



## srd1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tough being on a diet when the wife brings jalapeno and cheddar cheetos into the house there my weakness and she knows it.


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2014)

anzel said:


> Yeah I hear ya, My wife eats healthy and whenever needed its easy for me to navigate around and make slight changes. She eats pasta but I rarely do, So she makes a good meat sauce and I just pour it over steamed veggies.
> Her and I love brussel sprouts and so does my 1 yr old!



I love Brussels sprouts. Sautéed with shallots, bacon, butter, and deglazed with some white wine. Sometimes with some roasted cremini mushrooms mixed in. Yum motherfuckin' yum.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 2, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> At least she made you dinner,I'm on my own tonight!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your pizza coma



^^This^^ :spam: & eggs for me!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 2, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I love Brussels sprouts. Sautéed with shallots, *bacon, butter*, and deglazed with some white wine. Sometimes with some roasted cremini mushrooms mixed in. Yum motherfuckin' yum.



Aren't we supposed to be dieting now?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I've learned through many years of doing the same thing you did, that if she won't eat it, you shouldn't either. It won't make her feel any better. She either knows you're just choking it down to make her feel better, which only makes her more mad, or she realizes you 're just a goat that will eat any damn thing she puts on your plate. That also makes her mad because she remembers all those meals she spent time cooking for u, and realizes she could have just poured you a big bowl of Cap'n Crunch and U'd have been just as happy. The only win is to throw yours away too and do whatever she does, even if that means going to bed hungry.
> 
> Or just divorce her.



Post of the year right there....fuck, I'm just a goat..


----------

